# Sub-fora



## Renard (9 Feb 2009)

Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere but it occurred to me when I was looking at frontpage of the forum that it is beginning to make CC look like a fledgling ACF. Granted its not exactly a major issue but I prefer a simple layout and think this development is unwelcome.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (10 Feb 2009)

i beg to differ. in any case, the problems with acf were unrelated to the layout of the site…

yacf is a lot more in keeping with sam's place, graphically speaking.


----------



## Crackle (10 Feb 2009)

I think it depends entirely how you access posts and how often you drop in. If, like I used to, you go to specific fora, a proliferation is a pain. If you use the new posts or today's posts, it's less of a problem.


----------



## Shaun (10 Feb 2009)

ivancarlos said:


> proliferation of sub fora



There's only 5 additional small links under the description of the parent forums - it's not all _that_ bad is it?

I thought it was an improvement as you can now access those few sub-fora with a single click from the homepage.

I'm aware that some forums can end up with so many individual fora that navigation becomes a bit of a bind, however I think the current balance at CC is okay for now.

I may, in the future, consolidate some of the forums to reduce the total overall number, but obviously I'll discuss this with everyone first.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Arch (10 Feb 2009)

I think it's ok now. (And I do go to individual forums rather than use new posts). I wouldn't want to see many (or any) more though....


----------



## Renard (10 Feb 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i beg to differ. in any case, the problems with acf were unrelated to the layout of the site…
> 
> yacf is a lot more in keeping with sam's place, graphically speaking.



Alex, I am not saying that this place is anything like acf but what did put me off ever joining was the confusing layout.


----------



## Shaun (10 Feb 2009)

ivancarlos said:


> What I like about CC is the simple layout and I think it should stay that way.



Well, hopefully we can accommodate you there - I'm definately a fan of keeping it simple. 

It's also good to re-evaluate every now and then to see if things can be improved, streamlined, or just plain left as they are.

I'm also open to suggestions from CC members as it's you and other users that make this the interesting place it is, and your input is always valuable even if I don't eventually _go_ with an idea.

On the back of your post this morning I've put some ideas forward in the mods forum that may or may not make it into the forums. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Chuffy (10 Feb 2009)

ivancarlos said:


> Thanks Shaun , no it isn't. Just an observation on my part really but something I think should be guarded against. What I like about CC is the simple layout and I think it should stay that way.


I'd agree with that 100%. Less is more and anything that encourages _mingling_ has to be more positive that creating more sub-fora.


----------



## tdr1nka (10 Feb 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I'd agree with that 100%. Less is more and anything that encourages _mingling_ has to be more positive that creating more sub-fora.



Canape Sir?


----------



## Arch (10 Feb 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Canape Sir?



ooh, yes. Can I offer you a cheesy-pineapple-ona-stick in return?


----------



## Chuffy (10 Feb 2009)

Arch said:


> ooh, yes. Can I offer you a cheesy-pineapple-ona-stick in return?


Can we have a 'swapping a cheese-and-pineapple-onna-stick-for-a-chicken-volauvent' sub-forum please?
<swipes glass of Pimms from passing waiter>


----------



## Arch (10 Feb 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Can we have a 'swapping a cheese-and-pineapple-onna-stick-for-a-chicken-volauvent' sub-forum please?
> <swipes glass of Pimms from passing waiter>



Have you got any of those little sausages?


----------



## Chuffy (10 Feb 2009)

Arch said:


> Have you got any of those little sausages?


No, it's just the way I'm standing!


----------



## Arch (10 Feb 2009)

Chuffy said:


> No, it's just the way I'm standing!



 LOL


----------



## Chuffy (10 Feb 2009)

Arch said:


> LOL


I had a bit of a panic when you bowled me that one. There were just too many options to choose from!


----------

